# [risolto] audio eeepc 900

## luna80

non riesco a fare andare l'audio sul mio eeepc 900, per alsa sembra essere tutto ok (alsaconf parte senza errori), unica cosa che ho notato è che quando spengo o riavvio alsaconf a volte si blocca, questa è l'unica anomalia ma per il resto sembra dover funzionare eppure nada...non va nessun suono (alsamixer non ha canali muti)

qualche idea? posto qualche conf

.config kernel

```

-> Device Drivers                                                   

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                               

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                          

  │             -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]) 

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            31768  0 

snd_mixer_oss          11984  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipv6                  200008  8 

i915                  129400  2 

drm                   131924  3 i915

i2c_algo_bit            4920  1 i915

i2c_core               20644  3 i915,drm,i2c_algo_bit

usb_storage           115164  1 

usbhid                 20308  0 

arc4                    1508  2 

ecb                     2312  2 

rtc                     9036  0 

ath5k                  96564  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   172460  1 

sg                     24116  0 

mac80211              111668  1 ath5k

uhci_hcd               18756  0 

usbcore               116316  4 usb_storage,usbhid,uhci_hcd

led_class               3624  1 ath5k

cfg80211               16740  2 ath5k,mac80211

snd_hda_intel          20936  0 

snd_hda_codec          45044  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                62080  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              17136  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7772  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

eeepc_laptop           10064  0 

hwmon                   2236  1 eeepc_laptop

backlight               3776  1 eeepc_laptop

rfkill                  9448  2 eeepc_laptop

```

uname -a

```

Linux eeepc 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #17 SMP Mon Jun 29 11:35:57 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 900MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

grazie in anticipo   :Smile: 

----------

## table

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non riesco a fare andare l'audio sul mio eeepc 900, per alsa sembra essere tutto ok (alsaconf parte senza errori), unica cosa che ho notato è che quando spengo o riavvio alsaconf a volte si blocca, questa è l'unica anomalia ma per il resto sembra dover funzionare eppure nada...non va nessun suono (alsamixer non ha canali muti)
> 
> qualche idea? posto qualche conf
> 
> .config kernel
> ...

 

Hai compilato i moduli in built-in ? [*]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## luna80

ho provato sia come moduli che come built-in ma non va in ogni caso. cmq su varie guide che ho trovato (anche alcuni wiki per eeepc xxx) mostravano tutti di compilarli come moduli.

----------

## luna80

ho provato ora con mplayer ad ascoltare un mp3 e funziona...   :Rolling Eyes: 

ma allora perchè con audacious non va? e pure gnome non mi elenca nessuna interfaccia nella gestione dei suoni, mi da il seguente errore

```
audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not configure supporting library.
```

qualche idea?

----------

## luna80

risolto   :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-611270-highlight-means+gstreamer+plugins+sound+configured.html

----------

